

A battle of the web frameworks - jmarnold
http://lostechies.com/chadmyers/sweet-sweet-vindication/

======
dguaraglia
I don't understand where he gets this idea that Django uses an
ActionController kind of object. Django _provides the facility_ for you to
write a class-based view if you want, but it does not _require_ one.

In fact, the only promise Django makes (known as "The Django Contract") is
that, given a callable as the endpoint to one of the routes in the urls.py
file, it'll execute that callable with the request information and forward
whatever you return from that callable as the response to the client.

Just based on that I have to take the article with a rather chunky grain of
salt; let alone the grandiose statement at the end saying that their framework
is the only one that "gets it right".

I don't mind the link-baiting to sell your own fish every now and then, but
attitudes like the one displayed by the author are definitely not selling me
into trying their software.

~~~
jmarnold
I'm not sure why Django was brought into the mix. The view and callback
function concepts in Django allow a workflow that is a lot less restrictive
than say Rails or ASP.NET MVC.

Granted, I submitted the article because I'm one of the principal devs on the
framework. However, see my comment above for clarity on what I think the
message should be.

------
bradleyland
I'm really confused. I'm not a computer science major, but I've worked with a
lot of really talented developers who use Rails to great effect, so I'm
struggling to parse this message without dismissing it out of hand. It's
difficult to listen and take seriously authors who throw around jargon like
punches. As a layman, it strikes me as pedantry.

So, can anyone answer the question: Are these concerns objective, or are they
just opinion written in a way to make the author sound authoritative on the
matter?

~~~
jmarnold
Take it all with a grain of salt. His point is more on a basis of principles
and approaches to software design that builds on the quote: "It is practically
impossible to teach OO design to students that have had a prior exposure to
Rails".

Too many variables come into play when devs choose their framework of choice
so it's quite the broad sweep to say "Let's put our framework against yours".
I think the bigger point is: ".NET finally has some innovative approaches to
the web"

We've learned from Rails, Django, etc and now we bring something new to the
table. Regardless of the tone of the article, that's the message I would like
to see be relayed

~~~
phamilton
The qualifier for most of the recent influx of anti-Rails posts is the same
debate we've seen over and over again - Is OO design the end all and be all of
design?

~~~
BiosElement
And the answer to that is, probably not. But it's one of the best we know
currently and until a compelling replacement comes along, it'll be used. ^_^

